# 90 gallon comming tonight



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

got a 90gallon aquarium with stand and canopy today, craigslist is great 100 for it with lights, filter canister, air pump and the guy is delivering it to me as well here is a pick so far from the add so this is for you Mike, you are killing me with all your new tanks so i had to buy another one actually this one is for my girlfrend really 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats on the steal. I bid you good luck with it, any ideas yet?

DJ


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

it was a steal alright i think, it was over an hour away from me at that, no ideas yet just looking at alot of differerent things, gotta wait on my girlfreind to make her mind up as well, so that could take awhile lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah I see what you did.Blame the girlfriend,lol.

It was a great deal for sure,congrats!Cannot wait to see it up and running.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i didnt blame her she is the one that told me about it and already had a spot picked out for it when i got home, honestly she did, but i wanted another anyway lol just looking forward to it showing up to get it in here and see what all we got............really i blame mike since he is always getting new ones i was trying to keep up with him


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh God it was all her idea lol. Tomorrow your going to come home to a list of fish, plants, and supplies she wants. :really funny:


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you can say that again, but it will be when i get up in the morning, there will be a papaer full of things she wants, she will be looking when she gets off work at 2am and make me a list so when im at work ill be looking for them lol but its ok i wanted it as much as she did


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha good luck. Thats what i need to do, get a girlfriend whos into fish as much as I. Thanks Rob for all the insight. lol.*old dude

DJ


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

no problem at all DJ, ill post pics once it gets here in about an hour and list what i got with it, just hope its as sgood as what the pics look like


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Alright I'll log just to see what it looks like. 

DJ


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucky!!!!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sounds good DJ

GNG, what part of OHIO you in, theres a ton of them around cincy area cheap


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

well it showed up, man is it dirty and by dirty i mean dirty looks like it has been in a barn for a few years but with elboy grease and time it will be nice looking, im gonna sand and stain the stand and canopy, came with 2 light strips, Cascade Penn Plax CCF3UL Canister Filter 265 GPH, another bio wheel filter that looks decent, but for 100 bucks guess i didnt do to bad heres some pics in the garage, its gonna be a work in progress over the next few weeks







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow,impressive!

And Rob,you may think a list is coming but instead will be invoices,haha.

You need to after you sand it,get a small strip of wood to go around the base of the stand to cover the black plastic.Quick and cheap.What color are you going to stain it?

Wish I could find such good deals here,lol.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Bev, yea i know it will be credit card statment maxed out lol, but its all good we both enjoy the fish so its worth it, staining it right now i have no idea depends on what she wants really, might do somthing light so it would match the other one that we have, light oak or somthing, i didnt think of the strip at bottom to cover the black plastic that would look really good ill do that thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NP.Its great that you have an understanding girl.My hubbs,bless his heart hes a good one but could be less interested.If I placed a race track in the tank he may enjoy that,lol.

While she is looking at options,show her the wilds bettas,haha.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like it can be a real showpiece. Alot of work ahead but it will be all worth it. I understand what you mean Bev all the tanks on craiglist for me are 30g for 75$ -_-, I can get a brand new one for cheaper lol. I also like the idea of a wood strip to cover the plastic. Go with a dark mahogany finish i love that stain type.

DJ


----------

